# Schaltzugverlegung Radon ZR Team 27,5



## madmax1978 (16. August 2018)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich hab mir letzte Woche nen Radon ZR Team Rahmen 27,5 bei H&S Bike geholt, und überlege nun wie ich die Zugführung unter dem Tretlagergehäuse am besten ausführen soll. Gibt es für die Öffnung im Unterrohr einen Gegenhalter bzw. eine Abdeckung wo die Züge durchlaufen?


oder werden die Innenzüge (mit Linern) nur Lose durch den Rahmen geführt, und dann durch diese Zugführung geführt?

Steh mal wieder a bisserl auf`m Schlauch...
Besten Dank schonmal

Gruß

Max


----------



## xxxT (16. August 2018)

ich würde sagen,letzteres.
so isses jedenfalls bei mir.
edit. oben wo der zug reinkommt haste ja den anschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmax1978 (16. August 2018)

Danke für die Info. 
Eine Frage noch: Liegen die Innenzüge blank in der Zugführung, oder werden die mit Liner-Überzug durchgefädelt?


----------



## xxxT (16. August 2018)

mit liner unten durch die führung


----------



## madmax1978 (16. August 2018)

Topsache, dann kann ich ja Gas geben
Dankeschön


----------



## Berrrnd (16. August 2018)

oben im unterrohr ist ein anschlag, und unter der rechten kettenstrebe ist ein anschlag.
dazwischen wird der nackte zug nur durch die oben verlinkte führung umgelenkt.


----------



## xxxT (17. August 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> oben im unterrohr ist ein anschlag, und unter der rechten kettenstrebe ist ein anschlag.
> dazwischen wird der nackte zug nur durch die oben verlinkte führung umgelenkt.


Vllt. Hab ich ja ein Verständnisproblem,aber Liner sind doch diese dünnen Hüllen oder?
Diese hüllen sind bei mir durch die verlinkte führung gelegt,wozu sollen die sonst gut sein?


----------



## madmax1978 (17. August 2018)

> aber Liner sind doch diese dünnen Hüllen oder?


Bingo! Ich frag mich gerade nur, wo ich diesen liner her bekomme


----------



## xxxT (17. August 2018)

gibbet die nicht im fachhandel?


----------



## filiale (17. August 2018)

Liner sind kein muß sondern optional ! An meinem Team sind z.B. keine Liner montiert.


----------



## xxxT (17. August 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Liner sind kein muß sondern optional ! An meinem Team sind z.B. keine Liner montiert.


Ja,mag sein,gegen Modder und Dreck schützen sie ganz gut,bei mir am Crosser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (17. August 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Liner sind kein muß *aber suboptimal* !...


Habe mal korrigiert.
Wenn der Liner für den Zug zum Umwerfer "nach oben" offen bleibt (und das wird er) bildet sich ein wunderbarer Wassersack in dem sich der letzte Dreck wunderbar anhäuft.

So wird ein Schuh draus


----------



## xxxT (17. August 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Habe mal korrigiert.
> Wenn der Liner für den Zug zum Umwerfer "nach oben" offen bleibt (und das wird er) bildet sich ein wunderbarer Wassersack in dem sich der letzte Dreck wunderbar anhäuft.
> 
> 
> So wird ein Schuh draus


Da gibt es doch so Nippeldinger für.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (17. August 2018)

xxxT schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch so Nippeldinger für.


Ach komm schon!
Die sind doch auch nur für's gute Gewissen ...

Nächster Knackpunkt bei dem Rahmen:
Der Anschlag für das Stück Schaltzughülle bis zum Schaltwerk.
Genau in dem Bereich wo so ziemlich der intensivste Schmutzwurf durch das eigene VR besteht. Nähe Tretlagerhülse an der Kettenstrebe ...
Da kannste nur mit'm Kopp schütteln und denken:
Siehe der Link in meiner Signatur!

Lösungsweg:


Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Aber hey, Saggse, sieh meinen Hinweis besser nicht pessimistisch.
> Der Konstrukteur der den Dünnschiß verbrochen hat, hat bestimmt nicht damit gerechnet daß man das Problem ganz einfach zu seinem eigenen nutzen abändern kann. Der wird sich schwarz ärgern wenn er das hier lesen sollte.
> 
> Du bohrst den Scheizz einfach auf. O.K. ist saublöd zu erreichen, geht aber im Endeffekt schon irgendwie.
> ...



Ansonsten denke ich bei dem Zuganschlag schon wieder:


Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> ... haben sollte, sollte man dem Konstrukteur des Rahmens mal einen ganzen Solchen anal zuführen.
> ...


----------



## xxxT (17. August 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Ach komm schon!
> Die sind doch auch nur für's gute Gewissen ...
> 
> Nächster Knackpunkt bei dem Rahmen:
> ...



also bei mir sieht das so aus




ist ein 105 umwerfer am crosser macht keine probleme,bin zufrieden
Auch am Anschlag für das Schaltwerk gibt's keine Probleme,ich werde einen teufel tun und da was durchbohren,funzt doch super.


----------

